# Ria, Ria, Hungária



## ilocas2

Hello, what das mean *ria*, I didn't found it in a dictionary. Does it mean anything or is it used just in this cheer? Thank You


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello,

It doesn't mean anything, it's simply the last part of the word HungáRIA, in a repeated rhythmic phrase.


----------

